# Keep unused breadcrumbs from a batch used to make fried chicken?



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all 

Take some breadcrumbs from a container which is stored in the fridge

Raw chicken cutlets > flour > raw beaten egg > bcrumbs > fryer

I am not going to put the unused bcrumbs back into the container with the rest, but would like to keep them, as opposed to throwing them out. Assuming I keep them separate, will they stay in the fridge for a few days?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Throw them out.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya. Toss them.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Third vote for toss.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Three strikes; the crumbs are out!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

If it is a small amount it gets tossed out: but a cup or more I will keep in the freezer and use it again.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I HATE to throw away food, but breadcrumbs that were used for chicken? Throw away.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

save it for catfish bait.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

riffwraith said:


> Hi all
> 
> Take some breadcrumbs from a container which is stored in the fridge
> 
> ...


 As everyone has told you the crumbs should be thrown out. But no one explained why.

The bacteria in the chicken will contaminate the bread crumbs and so to be safe, it is best to throw the crumbs away.

If you do save them and use them again to bread something else, there's a possibility of contamination.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

Chefross said:


> As everyone has told you the crumbs should be thrown out. But no one explained why.
> The bacteria in the chicken will contaminate the bread crumbs and so to be safe, it is best to throw the crumbs away.
> If you do save them and use them again to bread something else, there's a possibility of contamination.


I might have misread, but I don't think the unused breadcrumbs ever came into contact with the chicken.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Assuming 3 bowls: flour, egg, and bread crumbs... Those crumbs in the tire bowl will pick up some debris from the previous bowls and the raw chicken being dredged in those bowls. For all practical purposes, the contents of all 3 bowls is potentially contaminated.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> Assuming 3 bowls: flour, egg, and bread crumbs... Those crumbs in the tire bowl will pick up some debris from the previous bowls and the raw chicken being dredged in those bowls. For all practical purposes, the contents of all 3 bowls is potentially contaminated.


Thanks for clarification. I don't use that technique so was confused.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Contamination, contamination, contamination - it's the thing they drilled into us when I got my food handler's card back in the 60's.  

Breadcrumbs are cheap - why would anyone want to roll those dice?


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Feed those bread crumbs to the birds if your concerned about waste.

They need to eat too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

And if you do decide to reuse them please don't invite me to dinner. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

What would be your total loss for even a cup of breadcrumbs?

Having people Talking to Earl all night simply isn't worth the pennies you may save.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Zagut said:


> Having people Talking to Earl all night simply isn't worth the pennies you may save.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Never heard that one - it's "Talking to Ralph", or "Driving the Porcelain Bus" around here.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Never heard that one - it's "Talking to Ralph", or "Driving the Porcelain Bus" around here.


Ralph and the Porcelain Bus are known around these parts very well. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

But I've always liked Earl the Duke of York. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't see why you want me to have an unnecessary conversation with the big throne if I have a breaded chicken for lunch and make me some meatloaf for dinner where I used my leftover breadcrumbs from lunch .

Even if it only costs me a few pennies for the breadcrumbs There is no reason to waste a single penny.

If you guys have too much money  ,I never have any to though away


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much if it is just between lunch and dinner, and the meatloaf will be fully cooked. In the OP it was "a few days" of contaminated crumb storage. Will you also be using your leftover contaminated egg in that meatloaf?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

SURE !!!

Now you tell me the difference of using it on the same day or keeping it for a week in my freezer ?? ?


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Try making your own fresh breadcrumbs - toasted bread(s) of choice - ciabatta etc., etc.; and sprinkling over chicken or whatever, rather than dredging and saving.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

berndy said:


> SURE !!!
> Now you tell me the difference of using it on the same day or keeping it for a week in my freezer ?? ?


There are mAny variables that make it difficult to answer your question. Storage conditions and the amount of contAmination that might be present will make the difference. Bottom line, if you take the risk there is a higher chance of getting sick. How to tell: brown submarine versus Hershey squirts. Cramps too if things go really wrong. I'd rather not take those risks.

But seriously, if a little bit of egg and bread wastage in the interest of food safety is beyond your financial means then you might want to become a vegetarian.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for all of the insightful replies.

I understand about the contamination aspect. But let me pose the following:

I buy fresh chicken from the market on Mon.

Come home, make dinner, which includes rolling that chicken in breadcrumbs.

Yes, some of the unused breadcrumbs come into contact with the raw chicken.

I put the unused bc in a sealed tupperware container, and place the container in the fridge.

I also place the unused  chicken (unfloured and unbreaded) in the fridge.

Wed eve, I make dinner, which consists of the chicken purchased on Mon., and the unused bc.

The Q is - why would this be bad? If the chicken is still good two days later, why would the bc not be?

I can't disagree with those who say "why take a chance"... and sure, for the amount of bc that were left over, we are not talking an exorbitant amount of money. But at the same time, I do not like to waste food.  So, is there a reason that bc used on Mon would not be ok to use on Wed?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It is kinda like playing chicken roulette...

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/09300.html

Might not be lucky today but if you keep playing I can almost guarantee you will hit the numbers sooner or later.

Maybe you will only have a tummy ache but any very young or very old ( plus those with compromised immune systems) may end up gravely ill.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

riffwraith said:


> Thanks for all of the insightful replies.
> 
> I understand about the contamination aspect. But let me pose the following:
> 
> ...


You answer your own question... risk of contamination and resulting food-borne illness.

There is a risk in doing what you do but it might be a problem and it might not. This is one of those gray area discussions. It is always best to bread and fry relatively soon thereafter (not bread on Monday and hold until Wed)... but if you are working clean and refrigerating effectively you might not have a problem.

Is time so precious on Wed that you cannot bread before cooking? If so, I understand, but I would change my meal plans and have the breaded chicken on Monday and spaghetti on Wed.

You cannot really draw an analogy from frozen prepared breaded products. They are prepp'd and quickly frozen rather than held at refrigeration temps.

Likewise with the breading materials. You might not have a problem but one day you might. Is saving a few pennies really worth the risk -- only you can decide that. If it is, then the general recommendation is to sift the crumbs to get out any eggy clumps and refrigerate. You already know that you shouldn't put back into your bin of uncontaminated crumbs.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@berndy ... if the last bits of egg and crumbs are so dear how about just making the meatloaf right after the chicken?

Bake and freeze until needed.

We all know meatloaf is one of the great leftover dishes.

Much better after a day or two.

Will at least lessen the chance of bacterial overgrowth.....

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

riffwraith said:


> The Q is - why would this be bad? If the chicken is still good two days later, why would the bc not be?


Because of the surface area. The smaller something is cut into, the more surface area with air, the faster bacteria multiply. The bigger a roast, the less surface area, the longer you can keep it in your fridge before it goes bad.

That means your bread crumbs will, after 2 days, have MUCH more bacteria than your chicken.

This is the same reason ground meat doesn't last as long as a big piece of meat.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

French Fries said:


> riffwraith said:
> 
> 
> > The Q is - why would this be bad? If the chicken is still good two days later, why would the bc not be?
> ...


Good solid simple to understand info.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

berndy said:


> SURE !!!
> 
> Now you tell me the difference of using it on the same day or keeping it for a week in my freezer ?? ?


It would cost me more to waste a ziploc bag on this than to throw out a cup of contaminated breadcrumbs.

You can always pour a small amount of breadcrumbs over your chicken rather than dredge the chicken. 


riffwraith said:


> I can't disagree with those who say "why take a chance"... and sure, for the amount of bc that were left over, we are not talking an exorbitant amount of money. But at the same time, I do not like to waste food. So, is there a reason that bc used on Mon would not be ok to use on Wed?


We're not talking about an exorbitant amount of money OR an exorbitant amount of waste. There are many ways to save money in the kitchen, this is just splitting hairs. Every person has their own comfort level with spending and possibly wasting money. There is always going to be some kind of waste, it's good to try to limit food waste but there is a difference between waste and hazardous waste so fine a way to use the amount of breadcrumbs you need for the dish you are making and let the remains go. And remember it's ok to endanger yourself, I do that when I eat a clam, but I think twice before I feed one to my toddler because I know his immune system is not as strong as mine so think of who you're feeding. You don't want to find yourself in a situation where you're endangering a person in order to save 3 pennies.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not a matter of food waste.

Feed the birds and critters with it or compost it and the waste argument is irrelevant.

It's all about if you'd like to take the chance of making someone seek the big throne or possibly worse.

I'd listen about saving dollars but for saving pennies you lose my support. 

This thinking is why I don't eat out much anymore and has caused my interest in preparations for myself.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

French Fries said:


> Because of the surface area. The smaller something is cut into, the more surface area with air, the faster bacteria multiply. The bigger a roast, the less surface area, the longer you can keep it in your fridge before it goes bad.
> 
> That means your bread crumbs will, after 2 days, have MUCH more bacteria than your chicken.
> 
> This is the same reason ground meat doesn't last as long as a big piece of meat.


Ah - ok, there we go. Had no idea that was the case. And THIS is why I posted and asked. Thanks!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with the premise of the increased surface area and thereby more oxygen, but bacteria also needs warm, moist, protein in order to thrive and grow.

Bread crumbs are certainly protein, but kept in the fridge rules out warm, not to mention a very low moisture content. Anyone ever seen mold on bread crumbs? So I am not convinced, but having said that, I am in the camp of not keeping the bread crumbs.

In order to keep waste to a minimum (it has been pounded into my head by chefs over the years) I am judicious and frugal with the amount of bread crumbs I use in the first place. If I find I am not getting adequate coverage or am running out crumbs with more chicken to do, it certainly is easy enough to add more bread crumbs to my bowl/pan/whatever.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> I agree with the premise of the increased surface area and thereby more oxygen, but bacteria also needs warm, moist, protein in order to thrive and grow.
> 
> Bread crumbs are certainly protein, but kept in the fridge rules out warm, not to mention a very low moisture content. Anyone ever seen mold on bread crumbs? So I am not convinced, but having said that, I am in the camp of not keeping the bread crumbs.
> 
> In order to keep waste to a minimum (it has been pounded into my head by chefs over the years) I am judicious and frugal with the amount of bread crumbs I use in the first place. If I find I am not getting adequate coverage or am running out crumbs with more chicken to do, it certainly is easy enough to add more bread crumbs to my bowl/pan/whatever.


I'm an adder too. I don't really have a "breading station" where any kind of measuring takes place... I just crunch a bunch of cereal into a separate bowl and pour in more as I need it. Same applies with other ingredients. Eggs and Rice Chex are expensive, so I don't really care if it means washing my hands more often and isn't the traditional way of doing things.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too, an adder for both crumbs and egg. Not so much of an adder with flour since that's where the seasoning is.

Like cheflayne my head has been judiciously and frugally pounded.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Right - if you're a cook you eventually figure out how much product you need for a given task.  I'm an adder also to keep waste to a minimum and like others it got drilled into me on the job.  And you would never, ever risk contamination on the job so why be any different at home?

As for cost?  I buy marked down breads - $1/loaf - French, Italian, Sourdough whatever.  What we don't use I slice, dry and make into bread crumbs, or cubes for stuffing.  I haven't bought a dry bread in years in fact I'm still using the old containers because they don't go bad in them for some reason.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chef  In Florida your apt to see mold on breadcrumbs a lot. Mostly in the center of the bag. I believe it is from the high humidity which is always present.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> Me too, an adder for both crumbs and egg. Not so much of an adder with flour since that's where the seasoning is.
> 
> Like cheflayne my head has been judiciously and frugally pounded.


You're probably going to think this is over organizing, but I season my flour before hand in big containers labeled chicken or fish so I can just grab and go for the next few times.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The cooler temp of the fridge will retard the growth of bacteria (which unlike mold is invisible to the naked eye) but as soon as it is brought back to the room temp danger zone will multiply like a mofo.


ED BUCHANAN said:


> Chef In Florida your apt to see mold on breadcrumbs a lot. Mostly in the center of the bag. I believe it is from the high humidity which is always present.


Gulf Coast Texas same same.

Can never finish a loaf of bread before it gets moldy.

The fridge ruins the texture so we just replace it with a new one and toss the old to the ducks.

Piranhas with feathers lol.

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> I agree with the premise of the increased surface area and thereby more oxygen, but bacteria also needs warm, moist, protein in order to thrive and grow.


While warmth accelerates growth and multiplication, not all bacteria needs warmth to survive and multiply. Some pathogenic bacteria present in raw chicken continues to multiply down to 0 degrees celsius (32F) and even below the freezing point.

_There are several types of foodborne pathogenic microorganisms able to multiply at low temperatures. _Source: http://www.shipsan.eu/ArticleList/T...peratures-A-hidden-danger-on-board-ships.aspx





  








Screen Shot 2015-09-03 at 10.01.04 AM.png




__
french fries


__
Sep 3, 2015


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pepper Grind said:


> You're probably going to think this is over organizing, but I season my flour before hand in big containers labeled chicken or fish so I can just grab and go for the next few times.


I don't fry much, but if I did I'd do that too!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I rarely used breadcrumbs or egg wash unless I am oven "frying"

Break down the chicken (leaving intact the bones and skin) and expose to an overnite brine or seasoned buttermilk.

The next day season a copious amt of flour and without wiping the pieces off, dredge in the flour until you have a "shaggy" coat .

Allow to dry on a cooling rack and proceed to pan fry in a generous 50/50 mix of lard and Crisco then drain on another cooling rack set over a sheet cake pan in a slow oven.

This is what we call family reunion fried chicken and is simplicity personified.

Juicy savory chicken flesh incased in a thick crispy almost crumbly crust.

REALLY good served cold the next day.

mimi


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Or left out in a kitchen where you go from heat to air conditioning.


----------

